# manquer nos bêtes



## Montepinar

Hola,
me encuentro esta expresión: "nosu manquerions nos bêtes"

El contexto es: el ha pedido a la chica que le cuente todo. Ella cuenta todo, incluso asuntos íntimos delicados y dolorosos. Él se da cuenta de que se ha excedido en su petición y se disculpa diciendo que le ruega que lo perdone..."Ne me dites plus un mot, nous manquerions nos bêtes"

"Ni una palabra más, ?"

Gracias


----------



## Eva Maria

Montepinar said:


> Hola,
> me encuentro esta expresión: "nosu manquerions nos bêtes"
> 
> El contexto es: el ha pedido a la chica que le cuente todo. Ella cuenta todo, incluso asuntos íntimos delicados y dolorosos. Él se da cuenta de que se ha excedido en su petición y se disculpa diciendo que le ruega que lo perdone..."Ne me dites plus un mot, nous manquerions nos bêtes"
> 
> "Ni una palabra más, ?"
> 
> Gracias


 
Monte,

¿No se refiere a las "bêtes noires", las "bestias negras" personales?

EM


----------



## Domtom

-
Encontraríamos a faltar nuestras tonterías

o

echaríamos de menos nuestras pequeñeces


Pensemos que de bête vine bêtise (tontería, animalada).


¡Hey! Es sólo una opinión 

¡Ah! Quizá Eva María tenga razón; en todo caso, me inspiro de ella para añadir:

... de menos nuestras pesadillas.


----------



## gustave

Para mí, no tiene ningun sentido. ¿Estás seguro, Montepinar?


----------



## Domtom

gustave said:


> Para mí, no tiene ningun sentido. ¿Estás seguro, Montepinar?


 
Yo tampoco veo esa expresión en ningún sitio (diccionarios, Internet...).


----------



## Montepinar

Hola, Gustave,
yo tampoco le encuentro sentido, por eso pido ayuda. Ahi va el texto un poco más amplio: Dice él:

"Votre confidence mà donné pour vous une estime sans bornes, en même temps qu'un plaisir extrême que vous ne pouvez guêre comprendre, car je vous ai écoutée en _artiste_ et je passe pour un public assez difficile. Je suis donc peu capable de regretter ma curiosité. Cependant, elle a dû vous faire souffrir et je vous prie de me la pardonner... Ne me dites plus un mot, nous manquerions nos bêtes"
Ahí viene un punto y aparte y la acción sigue en otro lugar.
Gracias


----------



## Domtom

-
Como no sea que el editor cortó... A veces pasa. Llevas el texto a una editoral, y te cortan parte del texto para poner una ilustración...

Quiero decir que a lo mejor tendría sentido con una palabra adecuada de más a continuación de _bête_.


----------



## gustave

No sé. Sigo pensándolo. Esperemos buenas ideas.
¿Es una traducción o un texto en francés de origen?
A lo mejor, son pastores, han estado charlando demasiado tiempo y temen haber perdido sus manadas.


----------



## Eva Maria

Montepinar said:


> Hola, Gustave,
> yo tampoco le encuentro sentido, por eso pido ayuda. Ahi va el texto un poco más amplio: Dice él:
> 
> "Votre confidence mà donné pour vous une estime sans bornes, en même temps qu'un plaisir extrême que vous ne pouvez guêre comprendre, car je vous ai écoutée en _artiste_ et je passe pour un public assez difficile. Je suis donc peu capable de regretter ma curiosité. Cependant, elle a dû vous faire souffrir et je vous prie de me la pardonner... Ne me dites plus un mot, nous manquerions nos bêtes"
> Ahí viene un punto y aparte y la acción sigue en otro lugar.
> Gracias


 
Pinar,

Y digo yo:

¿No será una abreviatura del habla de "pense-bête"? ¿"Recordatorios", "Recuerdos"?

EM


----------



## josepbadalona

Youpiiiiiiiiiii

ici le texte original où il est beaucoup question de bêtes... pour les courageux qui ont envie de lire...

titre L’Épave des Ténèbres; la phrase est à la fin du chapitre XI....


----------



## Montepinar

Correcto, Josepdebadalona, pero L'Epave des ténèbres es el título de la primera parte del libro: La femme pauvre, de Leon Bloy (1897). Original en francés.
Conocía el enlace a que remite Josep, que es un texto distinto del que yo tengo. Por eso primero cotejé, para ver si había alguna laguna o discrepancia. Pero no. Lo dice así.
¿Alguna ideas más?
Gracias


----------



## josepbadalona

Una sugerencia , nada más = no encontraríamos (a) nuestras bestias/dejaríamos de lado/nos apartaríamos de ....

En el texto se refiere primero a bestias del agua no muy limpia, a otras bestias entre las que cita al cerdo, y por fin a las fieras del martirio de los primeros cristianos. Creo que hay que poner algo neutro. En cuanto a "manquer", no le veo más sentido que el de perder/no encontrar/ dejar de lado


----------



## Eva Maria

josepbadalona said:


> Una sugerencia , nada más = no encontraríamos (a) nuestras bestias/dejaríamos de lado/nos apartaríamos de ....
> 
> En el texto se refiere primero a bestias del agua no muy limpia, a otras bestias entre las que cita al cerdo, y por fin a las fieras del martirio de los primeros cristianos. Creo que hay que poner algo neutro. En cuanto a "manquer", no le veo más sentido que el de perder/no encontrar/ dejar de lado


 
Al leer el comentario de Josep, he pensado en las bestias imaginarias de los cuadros del Bosco, en "Las tentaciones de San Jerónimo", esas bestias del inconsciente, como en "El sueño de la razón produce monstruos" de Goya.

¿"Echaremos en falta a nuestras bestias de la imaginación / imaginarias / mentales / de la mente"?, las bestias creadas por la mente del ser humano.

EM


----------



## grandluc

Hola a todos!
A mi se me ocurrio, que estaban esperando en un sitio (quizás un albergue) que les cambiaran los caballos para reanudar el viaje. Si se demoran demasiado, van a dar los caballos a otros viajantes... ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## josepbadalona

grandluc said:


> Hola a todos!
> A mi se me ocurrio, que estaban esperando en un sitio (quizás un albergue) que les cambiaran los caballos para reanudar el viaje. Si se demoran demasiado, van a dar los caballos a otros viajantes... ¿Qué os parece?


 
début du chapitre X ils hèlent un fiacre
début du chapitre XI :
"Et maintenant, dans ce café-restaurant du boulevard Saint-Michel, où le cocher venait de les déposer"

Cette suggestion est très intéressante .....


----------



## Eva Maria

josepbadalona said:


> début du chapitre X ils hèlent un fiacre
> début du chapitre XI :
> "Et maintenant, dans ce café-restaurant du boulevard Saint-Michel, où le cocher venait de les déposer"
> 
> Cette suggestion est très intéressante .....


 
Montepinar,

Grandluc y Josepbadalona me han hecho pensar que "manquer" no sólo significa "echar en falta", "carecer de", sino también "faltar".

"Nos faltarán las bestias (los caballos)"? (para poder continuar nuestro viaje?)

EM


----------



## Montepinar

Muchas gracias a todos.
Al leer lo que habéis dicho he pensado que podría tener el sentido de "perder los animales" (que tiran del coche), es decir, si perdemos más tiempo hablando, se irá el coche.
No obstante, ahora (gracias a lo que habéis dicho) he recordado que habían hecho un alto en el camino hacia el Jardin des Plantes para ver leones.
Podría tener el sentido de que si perdemos el tiempo hablando, no encontraremos los animales (=los leones).
Otra vez, muchas gracias. Sin vuestra ayuda no habría visto el león hasta que me hubiese comido.


----------



## luisbin

la respuesta, seguramente no servirá (ya que pasaron tres años), pero para otros que vengan como vine, intrigados por el tema :

no se trata de una expresión francesa, y la explicación es muy simple (fui a leer media página del cuento en wikipedia)

Como dice Montepinar en el último post, van a ver a los "fauves" del Jardin des Plantes. Si tardan más, los van a perder... (porque estarán cerradas las taquillas, o por cualquier otra razón, no importa : es sólo, para el personaje, un modo de decir que le permite cerrar un asunto delicado)

en suma, la frase sólo tiene significado en el contexto del libro y significa "perderemos nuestras fieras"


----------



## Montepinar

Gracias, luisbin


----------



## luisbin

¡ Montepinar !

(sin familiaridad alguna: sólo la sorpresa que el mismo autor reaccione después de pasado tanto tiempo... cela fait aussi partie du charme de ces discussions en ligne avec des inconnus : que nunca se sabe cuando se rompe el hilo...)


----------

